# who are your favorite gurus and why/



## Make-me -up (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello everyone. I'm new to this site and figured that I would get the perfect feedback I needed.  I watch a bunch of YT videos/gurus and it seems like they are all the same now. My point is every time I log on, there is never anything new or anything that is truly realistic. Most gurus advertise for companies only, use products that most people cannot afford, do makeup looks that may only work on certain skin tones, or barely post any new videos. After a lot of thought, I decided that I want to start making videos to show some of the YT "gurus" what a real "guru" should be. So Im asking everyone who reads this to let me know what videos you would like to see and what a real guru should be like.


----------



## Rocket (Jul 31, 2011)

You are right about the videos all looking the same. Im more interested in color combos that normally "wouldn't go together." I expected more of the MUA's to do more skin care and substitution videos/ home remedies. Not just for their skin type or complexion but include everyone. Makeup removal videos would be great. I always see the prep but never the removal. There is so much emphasis on dramatic looks and not too many natural, people can't tell your wearing makeup looks. Im a fan of the dramatic but sometimes I like to look natural. Also, more affordable products. Pricey products are cool, but they create a dent in the wallet.

That's all I can think of at the moment. I hope that helps.


----------



## PurpleStrawberi (Nov 19, 2011)

I really like Elle and Blair Fowler (juicystar07 and allthatglitters21) because they're real.  They don't act like they're using a script.  Also, they speak right up and aren't afraid of the camera.  Don't let any haters get you down girly!


----------



## Maris Crane (Nov 20, 2011)

lisaeldridgedotcom. Real skills that can be backed up. No corny jokes, gets straight to the point without rambling. I think she does underestimate her own beauty (she reminds me a lot of Rachel Weisz), all of her comments about her skin going crazy seem like a bit of an exaggeration. pixiwoo. Ditto cop - actual skills, and enough talent in videos to back it up. I'm not a big fan of the whole Celebrity Look but I have gotten some ideas and copied some (how embarrassing.) blushingpixie. Easily the prettiest Guru on YT. Good delivery, polished looks, and love her OOTDs. lisalisad1. I like her, I don't know why - I don't really copy her looks, but her hauls are legendary and have created more than a few lemmings. She's just really fun to watch. hollyannaeree. Alledgedly, she's cranky or PMSing 75% of the time, but her reviews are honest (generally) and I usually love her makeup. I also like that she praises drugstore and HE, but is the first to say when either are crap. I could do without the constant jewelmint stuff half the time, though and I usually skip.


----------



## ReenaMariel (Nov 23, 2011)

I like Hollyannaeree! lol... your comment cracked me up! Yeah, some of her comments can be a bit upfront but she says what she says. lol... I love watching her reviews even if they are quite long.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also like Michelle Phan, Bethany (macbarbie07), That's Heart and Wendy (Bentleyblonde - I like her Crap Products series!!!). 



> Originally Posted by *Maris Crane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> lisaeldridgedotcom. Real skills that can be backed up. No corny jokes, gets straight to the point without rambling. I think she does underestimate her own beauty (she reminds me a lot of Rachel Weisz), all of her comments about her skin going crazy seem like a bit of an exaggeration.
> pixiwoo. Ditto cop - actual skills, and enough talent in videos to back it up. I'm not a big fan of the whole Celebrity Look but I have gotten some ideas and copied some (how embarrassing.)
> ...


----------



## Annelle (Nov 23, 2011)

I used to read around or watch around when looking for specific techniques (I still do when I'm looking to learn something specific, actually), but I only really follow my sister's stuff (frmheadtotoe) because I know I can trust her, LOL.  Half the time when I talk to her about random makeup stuff, she's like, here watch this, I made a video on it.


----------



## taraxoxo (Jun 28, 2012)

I love Macbarbie07 and missglamorazzi. I think they are both fun and interesting to watch.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 1, 2012)

pixiwoo - they've got the skills to pay the bills and they're very pleasant, too. I just love them

QueenofBlendingMUA - have you seen her work? Otherworldy. She's like an MUA from outer space. Love her work.

Thefancyfaced - Tina's just naturally pretty and it helps that she really knows her way around a makeup brush.

Lilpumpkin05 - very nice, colorful looks

MakeupGeekTV - I just love Marlena. She's so sweet and friendly but she also knows her stuff when it comes to makeup. She's building her own brand. Very inspiring.

samanthaschuerman - the nicest, sweetest person alive and she just really loves makeup and knows how to do. She gets picked on and bullied a lot by people and it's sad because she's such a sweetie, you can't help but defend her.


----------



## LAminerals (Jul 9, 2012)

Hilde Christina, Phyrra, and Pursebuzz are my favorites  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupbyomar (Aug 2, 2012)

[SIZE=10pt]I've decided to list my favourite Make-up Artists by genre.[/SIZE]

*Creative Fashion*: Pat McGrath and Alex Box. These two push the creative envelope by utilizing shapes, colours and textures to create very bold statements that become art that meets designer fashion.

*Editorial Fashion*: Tom Pecheux, Jackie Shawn, and Julie Lynas. Do clean make-ups with very bold eye statements that don't overwhelm the fashion story being presented.

*Film*: Gail Kennedy, Traci Loader, and Sarah Craig. Are all pleasant to work with and are clean, accurate, and very detail oriented in their period and contemporary make-up looks.

*Television*: Catherine Hughes and Shauna Llewellyn. Both have a great sense of humour and both are Innovative in their clean make-up designs and looks as well as their very innovative out-of-kit special make-up effects, especially Catherine's.

*Personals*: Lon Bentley. Keeping it simple and minimized.

*Prosthetic &amp; SF/X*: Greg Cannom. He utilizes old-school and current prosthetic technologies by blending them together seamlessly. I like how he's keeping this art form an art, when CGI is fast making this genre obsolete. Dave Trainer taught me patience results in accuracy.

All these Make-up Artists have influenced my work and my career on how I approach my own style of Make-up, how I interact with people, and to know what works and what doesn't work.


----------

